# Scott CR1 SL 12.8 lbs



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

I finally got around to a few pics of my build-- the weight as it is in the pics is 12.8 lbs. I have a set of velomax low profile carbon wheels w/ veloflex tires that knocks off about 240 grams (wheels and tires) or over half a pound- should bring it to the 12.3 lb range, but the high profle rims look much better.
I just rode a century on it- I need a 100 or 110 stem instead of my 120- the change in seat tube angle from the old bike did it! 
This is the first time I've built up a frame without help from anyone else- save the headset/cup installation-- dont have the tools for that fun! Also my first time working w/ nokons-- I used too much housing-- I'm going to leave it until I have to make adjustments as its shifting/braking perfectly.
Oh yeah- I know the tires are blue- they're leftovers from the last build-- when they go I'll replace them w/ black tires (not tufos either).

Frame- scott cr1 sl 54cm
Fork- easton ec90 slx (headset fsa- scott stock)
Wheels- reynolds stratus dv w/ tufo s33 special tires
Skewers- m2 racer bolt on
Cassette- kcnc 12-27
Chain- kmc x10sl
Crankset- KCNC 172.5 compact w/ extralite octaramp (50-34) rings, alu bolts, token isis BB
FD- Sram Force (tuned)
RD- Sram Force (tuned)
Pedals- m2 racer orb
Brakes- 05 Zero Gravity ti
Seatpost- easton ec90, scott clamp
Saddle- selle italia slr kit carbonio flow
Shifters- Sram Force
Bars- Kestrel ems sl pro (sanded off the disgusting decals):thumbsup: 
Stem- syntace f99 w/ ti bolts
Bottle Cages- BTP 13g
Cables- powercordz w/ nokon housing

Weight includes my garmin edge computer (not in pictures).


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Just like me... Great bike and sh*#ty camera.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

sevencycle said:


> Just like me... Great bike and sh*#ty camera.



actually, the camera is awesome-- I just dont have the time to figure it out- by the time I get the photos edited down to RBR acceptable size, they suck!


----------



## longcrank (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice, I'm building up a CR1-SL at the moment with the same wheels. It looks from the photo that you have blue tires. How do they look in real life?

Also, how do you like your bottle cages. I've seen these on the web but they looked a little flimsy. Will they securely hold a full bottle?


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

longcrank said:


> Nice, I'm building up a CR1-SL at the moment with the same wheels. It looks from the photo that you have blue tires. How do they look in real life?
> 
> Also, how do you like your bottle cages. I've seen these on the web but they looked a little flimsy. Will they securely hold a full bottle?



The tires are blue-- my last bike was blue,white and silver-- they looked great w/ the old frame, but I dont love them so much w/ this frame. I already sold the blue tubies I hadnt used and when these go I'll switch over to a black tire. More importantly, the tufo s33 specials last a long, long, long time, but the ride quality is sacrificed.

The bottle cages I've been using over a year and no complaints-- I havent lost a single bottle while riding-- when I first got them I was a little nervous, but they've held up quite well.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

I run S-33 rear and S-lite 215 front for now.Nuthin rides as well as *Veloflex Carbons*!!!


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

sevencycle said:


> I run S-33 rear and S-lite 215 front for now.Nuthin rides as well as *Veloflex Carbons*!!!



I just scored a bunch of veloflex servizio corse tires for $60 a piece. I'm putting them on the low-profile carbon wheels but I have doubts about using that tire on the rear wheel. I may use the veloflex up front and use a vittoria or conti sprinter on the rear. I'm still gonna give it a go w/ front and rear veloflex to see what happens though (and keeps some pitstop in my jersey pocket!)


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

what size 700 x 19 ?


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

yup 700 x 19


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Mdeth1313 said:


> yup 700 x 19


Yep I used them before too low profile for me. I need a little more meat to protect my $$$ carbon wheels. Plus the 21-23c rides much better.But if you got em use em.


----------



## jsmst32 (Sep 29, 2004)

More importantly...how did you scan water-color painting pictures into the computer?


----------



## ronin7 (Apr 5, 2007)

I am getting a 2006 scott cr1 limited and i am just trying to see what is the difference if any compared to the cr1 sl, your response is very helpful.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

difference between CR1 SL and standard CR1 is about 70g weight. Im not sure where the Limited fits in.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

ronin7 said:


> I am getting a 2006 scott cr1 limited and i am just trying to see what is the difference if any compared to the cr1 sl, your response is very helpful.



Just be prepared-- claimed weight and actual are very different monsters-- my cr1 sl frame came in at 935g-- their claimed weight of 880g must be either for an xs frame or one before they paint it.


----------



## ronin7 (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for the input, i think all the manufacturers on road bike related equipment are always less than the actual real weight! If i want to spend around 1750 on a set of wheels mainly riding on flat terrain i am thinking of getting zip 404's, what do you think?


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Mdeth1313 said:


> Just be prepared-- claimed weight and actual are very different monsters-- my cr1 sl frame came in at 935g-- their claimed weight of 880g must be either for an xs frame or one before they paint it.


My XS CR1 SL was 860g. The fork is the heffer at 366g


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

I've never used zipps- I have a set of reynolds stratus dv's and a set of velomax ascent pros. The velomax are low profile and the reynolds are 46mm rims. Both ride very well, but I dont see why the 404's wouldnt work out fine.


----------

